# Looking for first pedal board!



## Mr_Nugglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey guys I'm wanting to get a my first pedal board. 

I've been looking around and my budget is around 100. I know that's not a lot to work with but do you guys have any ideas to what there is in that price range?

I was looking at the Behringer PB600. Also I'm wanting it to be powered. 

I'll only have around 4-6 pedals anyways so I don't need lots of room.

Has anybody had experience with the Behringer PB600? Or know anything about it?


----------



## newamerikangospel (Oct 22, 2011)

I would say that getting a pedal that can do power supply daisy chains would be the best option (Boss TU2) with a pedal case (Rondo is all sold out right now, but a smaller pedal case is around $40 if I remember right). Minus the pedal, it would be $10 for the daisy chain cable, and $40ish for the case. 

I think there are also power distribution wall warts that could handle 4-5 pedals too. You may try looking into that.


----------



## dallasxr6 (Oct 22, 2011)

perhaps look into making one yourself if your handy With tools.

Iv seen quite a few good ones made from shelf kits from homewear stores
search the net and ul find some.....
Then the only real cost will be a power supply capable of powering multiple pedal, which can range from fairly cheap thru to mega $
.


----------



## CTID (Oct 23, 2011)

One of my friends learned from Greg the Hero's guitarist (a band that we saw at a local show a few months ago) that a good pedalboard is using an external power supply and just using a wood board with holes in it and securing the pedals in place with zipties, and it works wonders.


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Nov 16, 2011)

I made my first pedalboard, and I still use it allot!
I prefer it than anything from the shops because you can put your own personal touch to it plus, the harder you work on it. The better it will be. And you'll know it's limits.


----------

